
Elon.io – Learn Japanese or Turkish - erikgerrits
https://elon.io/
======
erikgerrits
Thanks for the heads up. I currently run Elon.io from the Netherlands. I hope
not to run into legal trouble, but a name change now would be quite a hassle.
But then again, it would be even more of a hassle later. Even so, I think it
might be wisest not to use my limited resources now on legal matters.

In case you think differently, please advice :)

------
smt88
Just a heads up: there's a university in the US called Elon. If you plan to
operate in the US, you may run into legal issues related to that.

